# Sheena, your PM inbox is full...



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2011)

...could you clear some space and I'll send you another PM.

I have a cunning plan. 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Us women are terrible for clearing our boxes chatter chatter chatter .


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tell me about it !! 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Tell me about it !!
> 
> Rob



Ah I always sure mines empty for you Rob, im good like that


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe if I PM you and you can pass it on to Sheena !


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Maybe if I PM you and you can pass it on to Sheena !



Don't you dare I'm doing it NOW :0 Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Maybe if I PM you and you can pass it on to Sheena !



thats no good is it even if you pass it on to me ive still got to PM her what you said


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll PM you forthwith, if not sooner !

Rob


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

OoOOo Er missus what have i stumbled upon here


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2011)

Shhh. Don't tell anyone 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Shhh. Don't tell anyone
> 
> Rob



With the details ive just been sent in PM my lips are well and truly sealed


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh pray tell!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2011)

All will be revealed in good time ! 

Rob


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> All will be revealed in good time !
> 
> Rob



<stomps foot>!!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mystery and intrigue are my middle names. 

My parents had a strange sense of humour 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Sheena you came across as such an innocent lady hmm lolol..


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2011)

She has learned so much in such a short time ! 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> She has learned so much in such a short time !
> 
> Rob



Oh yeah forgot you were behind the scenes pulling the strings Rob, ive heard all about men like you


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've now involved a third person because I'm just not up to the job 

I thought I could but I couldn't. Oh well. 

Rob


----------



## margie (Feb 6, 2011)

You mean Steffie has talked you into submission ?


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

margie said:


> You mean Steffie has talked you into submission ?



Really Margie as if i would


----------



## margie (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone noticed how many people who aren't Sheena have read this thread?


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

margie said:


> Has anyone noticed how many people who aren't Sheena have read this thread?



We are just one nosey bunch of !"?"!"


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

We're all a bunch of busy bodies.

I wonder who the third party is?? 

I think that we should be told .....


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> We're all a bunch of busy bodies.
> 
> I wonder who the third party is??
> 
> I think that we should be told .....



Yeah I think its only fair ive put so much into this thread i want to know who this mystery 3rd party is


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its all very intriguing


----------



## margie (Feb 6, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Yeah I think its only fair ive put so much into this thread i want to know who this mystery 3rd party is




Could be a double bluff by Robster or Steffie


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 6, 2011)

UH HUH Excuse me, you lot, what are you all up too?  This started as my pm was full up and you lot have turned it into a online saucy chatroom.  I blame steffie, she is corrupting us ( but I'm sure some were going that way anyway!).  Shame on you steffi, I have a daughter the same age as you, do you want a telling off young lady?  Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

margie said:


> Could be a double bluff by Robster or Steffie



Narrr im not clever enough to pull of a double bluff


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> UH HUH Excuse me, you lot, what are you all up too?  This started as my pm was full up and you lot have turned it into a online saucy chatroom.  I blame steffie, she is corrupting us ( but I'm sure some were going that way anyway!).  Shame on you steffi, I have a daughter the same age as you, do you want a telling off young lady?  Sheena



im not 9 ?? 

As usual i get the blame for something that Rob started


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Steffie said:


> im not 9 ??
> 
> As usual i get the blame for something that Rob started



I go out for a couple of hours, have dinner with a man and look what happens tut tut Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I go out for a couple of hours, have dinner with a man and look what happens tut tut Sheena



Dinner with a man? god you dont make it easy on yourself Shee lol


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Dinner with a man? god you dont make it easy on yourself Shee lol



Nobody get excited, it's only Tia's dad!!!!!! lol ( we haven't been together since Tia was about 3 Sheena x


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Nobody get excited, it's only Tia's dad!!!!!! lol ( we haven't been together since Tia was about 3 Sheena x



Aww did it go ok hun? must of been awkward, x did tia go as well


----------



## alisonz (Feb 6, 2011)

Hang on a minute!! If there is a 3rd party what happened to the 1st and 2nd parties? Did I miss them?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

alisonz said:


> Hang on a minute!! If there is a 3rd party what happened to the 1st and 2nd parties? Did I miss them?



Bottles got smashed and the canopes were squashed. Things were getting ugly.

Everyone decided to move on to the 3rd to avoid the consequent police raid.


----------



## alisonz (Feb 6, 2011)

And I didn't get invited


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Aww did it go ok hun? must of been awkward, x did tia go as well



Oh yes we are good friends, Tia comes first. We are all hopefully going to a wedding in June or July.  He wants to go, as long as his illness isn't too bad, he has a debilitating lung condition and is on alot of medication.  He's only 57.  Sheena x


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

alisonz said:


> And I didn't get invited



Shame! Who was responsible for the invites? Rob? Any ideas?

p.s. Is it possible for me to go any further off subject?


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

alisonz said:


> And I didn't get invited



Sorry Ali lol


----------



## alisonz (Feb 6, 2011)

Should think so too


----------

